# طرق تسويد الحديد اكسابه اللون الاسود



## Industrial Leader (2 مايو 2006)

اخواني المهندسين
ارجوا افادتي بموضوع طرق تسويد الحديد BLACKING IRON
الطرق 
و المواد المستخدمه 
و كيفية العمل 
و الوقت اللا زم للعمليه
و المعدات 
و كل مايلزم 
و اكون شكرا لكم يا مهندسي العرب
اخوكم من فلسطين


----------



## بيتاوي انا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ورد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
حقيقة السؤال غير واضح ومع ذلك فيمكن تسويد الحديد لتقسيته بتسخينة الى درجة الاحمرار ثم اغراقة بالنيتروجين السائل وهناك طريقة اخرى حيث يغرق بالزيت او محلول الصودا الكاوية NaOH وذلك بعد تسخينة لدرجة الاحمرار ويمكن عمل ذلك عدة مرات .


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخ ياسر على المعلومة


----------

